
Show HN: P2P delivery for international migrant population - 9780vikrantmars
https://www.flyoutapp.com/
======
9780vikrantmars
Co-founder here. My girlfriend and I([https://ippad-
itn.eu/researchers](https://ippad-itn.eu/researchers)) quit our jobs 4 months
ago, and have been working on this day and night off of our savings since
then. FlyOut is born to address a problem that is driven by a "need" and this
"need" is a global problem and wanted by the sheer volume that addresses the
average middle class who study or work abroad and consistently miss the
products from their culture back home or who are addressing their family
members that are anxious to get in touch with foreign local products. More
than 8 million people travel/day
([https://www.iata.org/en/pressroom/pr/2013-12-30-01](https://www.iata.org/en/pressroom/pr/2013-12-30-01)).
Apart from our technical solution, what matters to us is how many of them know
our product!!. Massive market awareness is our 24/7 strategy.

with regards to safety: We are making it mandatory for the sender to put up
detailed images and description when the need is posted. Furthermore, we have
an integrated notification system to make the traveller aware to check items
before acceptance from the sender. And there are also clear mention of caution
every step of the way and all marketplace legal implications will be
automatically inserted as soon as the items are added. A legal disclaimer that
says : the contents that user wants to be shipped does not contain any
narcotics, etc. will also be inserted as part of the algorithm.

